# Alicia Silverstone Throws Internet Into A Frenzy As She Reveals Her 11-Year-Old Son Bedshares



## mommykerrie (Sep 4, 2008)

Yay. It's too bad that it's turned into something gross. In 2020, my husband was overseas for work for 7 weeks at a time. All 5 of my kids would cram into my bedroom to sleep each night (unless they had a friend over for a sleepover and then they would sleep in one of their own bedrooms). They ranged from age 10-19 at the time. My oldest son likes to be the protector and would sleep on the floor at the foot of the bed. Next oldest son on one side on the floor (we have a mattress on carpet). My oldest daughter would sleep on the other side on the floor. Then the two youngest would sleep in the king bed with me, taking turns since I need to sleep on the side so I can get out easily. I remember as an only child who was pretty much the opposite of attachment parented, and sometimes I'd stay in bed with my mom when my dad would go on a fishing trip. Again, nothing gross about that. Just lovely family times and at those ages of mine sleeping with me, we didn't even snuggle anymore, just slept. Then covid hit and those days are over now :-( Their dad didn't travel anymore for work. But recently my husband and 3 oldest went on a conference weekend, and my 12 yo son slept in my bed. We did not snuggle; it was more about keeping each other company and him not being alone in his big bedroom he shares with his brothers on another level. I'm here to back up Silverstone as a 51-year-old mom of 5 who did AP from the start and am seeing the fruits of it ... my kids are great to be around and I get compliments on their compassion and behavior and work ethic, etc.!


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

If it works for their family who am I to judge? I'm sure that her son has his own room and where he chooses to sleep is their business


----------



## Lindsey01 (5 mo ago)

I agree. Why do I care what she does? Seems to work for them. Who says there's only one "right" way?


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

Awesome. They do them. Mine slept with me till he was... oh, 9 maybe? Not all the time. He was a slow weaner to his own bed. He had his own room from like age 4, but didn't really sleep in there. Around 7, I'd help him fall asleep in my bed, and around an hour later I'd rouse his sleep-drunk self to go pee, and then lead him back to his bed, where he slept till morning. That mostly stopped by the time he was 9 or 10 or so. 
Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## sarawills (2 mo ago)

We have always had an open door policy in my house any 3 of my children ages 9-12 are allowed to climb into my bed at night if they feel they need to. This happens less now that their older but will still happen when there is a really bad thunder storm.


----------

